# Hula-Hoop Menace



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If you are in Vegas, be wary of the Hula-Hoop People.

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/artic...-street-entertainers/19584057?test=latestnews


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would never be able to make it as a Hula-Hoop Person. I never could keep those things going


----------

